# Havanese Survival Techniques



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

How to survive loud noises, like concrete drilling on the wall outside your window.


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

Too cute!!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Wait..shouldn't you take your toys to safety too! Very cute picture.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

That's soooo cute!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh that is so cute!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I found this Humane Society article interesting:

Fear of Thunder and Other Loud Noises


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Your dog is a cutie
I've watch a video before about the training program for those who bother with the loud noises and that was totally great! They have a 20 balloon on the floor and then the dog pierced the balloons one by one without fearing the loud noise every time it's explode. I think that is one of the best good start to train our dog! I think there's something inside the balloon.


----------

